# Spraydosen-Lack?



## siede. (31. Juli 2009)

Ich machs kurz und knapp...

Haltbarer, schlagfester Dosenlack der geeignet ist Rahmen, Felgen, usw. zu lackieren ohne das man sich im nachhinen bei jeder "Feind"-berührung sorgen manchen muss?
Sufu hat nichts ergebn, außer das ein gewisser "VHT"-Lack aus den USA ganz gut sein soll.

Andere Meinungen/Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Alex

-edit- 
Oberfläche wird natürlich angerauht. Klarlack wird entfernt und die Haupt-Farbe wird mit 200-400er Schleifpapier auf die bevorstehende Lackierung vorbereitet. Habe sämtliche mir zugängliche Lacke bereits ausprobieren können. Baumarkt, ATU, Internet (sowohl Autolack als auch Graffity-lack [beide eigentlich hochwertig!]). Kommt aber eben aus einem meiner Bedingungen nicht in Frage - Schlagfestigkeit. 

Suche nach sowas wie "Industrie-Dosenlack".


----------



## kamo-i (31. Juli 2009)

Sorry, wenn ich dir jetzt keine kurze, knappe Antwort gebe, aber ich denke viel wichtiger als der lack ist der untergrund auf dem es verspray´t wird... Daher denke ich sollte man das erstmal klären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (31. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit Graffity-Lack aussieht aber den Lack ausm Baumarkt kannste knicken. Der ist nicht das was du suchst. Vllt mal in ner Autolackiererei nachfragen...

Edit: ja mit dem richtigen Untergrund hast du schon die halbe Miete. Also schön anschleifen (nicht zu grob und nicht zu fein), dann schön grundieren (1-2 Schichten), dann den Farblack (2-3 Schichten) und schließlich den Klarlack zum Schutz drüber (1-3 Schichten)...

Außerdem: beim Trial wirst du es nicht verkindern können, dein Bike zu zerkratzen...


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2009)

ich hab damals den kot rahmen lackiert ja , leicht angeschmirgelt und dann molotov belton lack . ist son grafiti sprayer zeugs , sieht sehr geil aus . nur 4euro die dose und viele farben . ergebnis war sehr sehr gut damit und der tropft nicht und trocknet schnell


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Juli 2009)

Graffiti-Lack ist nicht wirklich Schlagfest. Daher aber Billig und sehr Deckend!
Vorher gut Grundieren+ paar Schichten Lack + 2 Schichten Klarlack. Das würde was halten. Aber Gewicht...


----------



## siede. (31. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Aber Gewicht...


 

Von Grundierung, Lackierung, Klarlack halte ich persöhnlich nichts - zu oft versucht, nie das gewünschte Ergebnis. Keine Schlagfestigkeit  Graffity Lack spröde, Autolack weich.


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2009)

ich hatte grafitti lack 4schichten drauf ohne grundierung , 2 dünne schichten matt klarlack und das war schön schlagfest , sah gut aus und wurde nicht spröde . kommt aber auch drauf an wie man es macht , ich warte nach jeder dünnen schicht 45min . ich sprüh auch aus gutem abstand so 60cm schon . und dann imme rauf und runter mit der dose
und trocknen lassen und das ganz oft wiederholen . dann hält das auch schön . fühlt sich aber dann etwas rauer an der lack .


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2009)

hier nen bild vom damaligen kot  nach dem lackieren


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. August 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> hier nen bild vom damaligen kot  nach dem lackieren


----------



## Snap4x (1. August 2009)

Hier gibt es doch ein Tread, hab ich noch letztens gelesen...
Der fing an,d a haben alle nur Gabeln mit Spraydosen lackiert....
Also das Ergebnis konnte sich sehen lassen.


----------



## siede. (1. August 2009)

Meine Frage ist immernoch welchen Lack ich nehmen soll... wie ich dann lackiere weiss ich jetzt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. August 2009)

Wenn es Dir wirklich auf Schlagfestigkeit drauf ankommt. Bleibt Dir nur noch Pulverbeschichten (preis ca. 80) oder wenn es bisschen mehr sein darf, Eloxieren(Preis 150-aufwärts).


----------



## CityTrial (1. August 2009)

Und das Mittelding wäre dann ein Autoshop der Lacke führt.
Kostet mit Lackhärter an die 50 Euro.
Hält auch ,aber find ich persönlich recht teuer.

Dosenlack geht auch.Mehrere Schichten und es hält.
Und es ist sehr billig !


----------



## locdog (1. August 2009)

MOTIP lack im lakier shop.
habe es eben draufgerpruht auf mein Cannondale, macht nen sehr guten eindruck, trocknet innerahlb von minuten ! sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
wie hart der sein wird? keine ahnung aber aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen das autolacke gute 2 wochen ausharten.
generel, ein 2 komponenten lack wahre optimal, wen man nen kompresor hat (ne pistole kan man sich schin billig kaufen)


----------



## -OX- (1. August 2009)

Mein Tipp:
klappere doch mal die Lackierereien in deiner Umgebung ab !
und fag einfach was es kosten würde einen "kinderfahrrad"  
Rahmen in 2K Ral Farbe und Klarlack zu lackieren.

Ich habe für meinen Rahmen 40Euro (Farbe und Arbeit) beim Lackierer bezahlt Ral 6018 und Klarlack. 
(das Ganze hat 85g an Gewicht ausgemacht)


----------



## siede. (3. August 2009)

Nunja, hab ein bischen lack im Keller gefunden und mir noch ein bischen nachschub aus dem toom baumarkt geholt zum rumprobieren.

Habs letztenendes aus 40-50cm entfernung 5 oder 6x Lack und 3x Klarlack aufgetragen (Am Unterrohr und Kettenstreben jeweils 2-3 Schichten mehr).  Dadurch ist 'ne raue Oberfläche entstanden, aber obs halten wird, wird die Zeit zeigen... Ist nicht des beste Dosenlack (ganz bestimmt nicht) aber vllt. hab ich ja Glück^^.

Später wird das Rad zusammen gebaut und es gibt dann auch bilder.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## 221pr`v (3. August 2009)

Also meine Erfahrungen aus jugend Zeiten besagen :"Nichts geht über Molotov,Montana oder Belton Graffiti Dosen." Der Preis ist bedeutend niedriger, die Deckkraft ist stärker und splittern tun die auch nicht. Jedensfalls nicht wenn ordentlich grundiert und klarlack aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (3. August 2009)

@ 221 pr'v   siehst ja das bild von meinem alten 26er oben , belton molotov farbdose ins chwarz , dazu matt klarlack . top geworden und keine läufer , kein splittern . perfekt und nur 3 ,50 pro dose , hab ca 2 dosen verbraten an schwarz und ne kleine dose klarlack . hab knappe 12euro bezahlt für die dosen .


----------



## 221pr`v (3. August 2009)

Jupp und wenn man dann noch geübter sprüher ist, kann man sogar noch ein paar Euro sparen in dem man eine 900 er Dose nimmt. Die haben aber wirklich viel Druck und sind deshalb wirklich nix für Anfänger!


----------



## siede. (3. August 2009)

ich glaub wir driften langsam ins kriminelle ab  bilder im im bike galerie fred... (5 min)


----------



## erwinosius (3. August 2009)

> Wenn es Dir wirklich auf Schlagfestigkeit drauf ankommt. Bleibt Dir nur noch Pulverbeschichten (preis ca. 80) oder wenn es bisschen mehr sein darf, Eloxieren(Preis 150-aufwärts).



Also die Preise kann ich nicht bestätigen. Für Pulvern von Kleinteilen(auch Rahmen) eher <50 und fürs Eloxieren (vorher enteloxieren) meines Rades hab ich auch so um die 80 gezahlt.
Allerdings ist beim Eloxieren darauf ui achten dass das Rad vorher wirklich "rein" sein muss. Also es darf kein Rest Lack oder Eloxal oder sonstwas dran sein. Auch ein Teil aus Stahl würde fatale Folgen haben.


----------



## duro e (3. August 2009)

das stimmt wohl , hab mir auch mal ein angebot so eingeholt und der wollt 70euro haben für enteloxieren und halt neu eloxieren oder pulverbeschichten


----------



## kamo-i (9. November 2009)

Muss den Thread hier nochmal rauskramen... Weiß einer wo ich Dosen der benannten, geeigneten Hersteller in Neon-Grün herbekomme? Habe von Molotow da irgendwie noch nochts gefunden... =(

Der Laden scheint ja wohl alle Farben von Molotow zu führen. Aber neon is da nix... 
http://www.overkillshop.com/de/product_info/info/66/

=(

...kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Danke!


----------



## siede. (9. November 2009)

bischen nach Molotow googlen und in deren Shop rumstöber.... und tadaaaaa


----------



## kamo-i (9. November 2009)

Siede ey! 

...voll gut, danke! Bin in sowas ja eigentlich nicht unbegabt, aber irgendwie hab ichs grad nicht gebacken bekommen. 

thx 

^^

Aber nochmal kurz edit: jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob ich "Markierungsspray 500 ml" oder "Neon-Colors 400ml" nehme. Gibts ja beide in grün. Aber nach der Beschreibung würde ich eher letzteres denken... (oder?)  



.


----------



## duro e (9. November 2009)

ich würd nicht das makrierungsspray nehmen , mit dem neon-colors bist eig auf der sicheren seite , nen freund sprayt öfters mal inner freizeit und der nimmt auch oft die neon colors und die normalen dosen von molotov. hab mit molotov auch nur gute erfahrungen bis jetzt gemacht .


----------



## siede. (9. November 2009)

markierungsspray


> Schnelltrocknender Speziallack zum Kennzeichnen und Beschriften
> im Bau- und Vermessungsbereich, StraÃenbau und Forstwirtschaft.
> â¢Geeignet fÃ¼r alle saugenden und nichtsaugenden UntergrÃ¼nden.
> â¢Haftet auf allen senkrechten UntergrÃ¼nden und lÃ¤uft nicht ab.
> â¢Ausgestattet mit einem 360Â° Ventil.


neon-color


> Schnelltrocknender NC- Lack. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich FCKW-frei. Mit belton Special Neon-Lack
> lassen sich GegenstÃ¤nde aus Holz, Metall, Kunststoff ( nach Verwendung von Kunststoffgrund) ,
> Stein und Glas ohne groÃen Zeitaufwand verschÃ¶nern.
> Belton Special Neon-Lacke haben Warn- und Signaleffekt und sind in verschiedenen FarbtÃ¶nen erhÃ¤ltlich.
> Als Grundierung belton weiÃ matt verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (9. November 2009)

Jopp... Alle Fragen beantwortet... Danke leutz!


----------

